# Western Saddles for Larger Riders



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Check with someone like Schneider's to see what they can do for you. I expect you're going to be looking at more expensive saddles to get what you want. If Schneider's can't get you what you want, you might need to go custom.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Have you looked at synthetics? Abetta and wintec come in the large sizes, my riding school owns an 18 or 18 1/2, and I'm sure you could find something to work size wise. They're English saddles come with adjustable gullets, so they may have a similar adjustable system for western saddles?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Whew, for some reason finding a 19inch seat with semi QH bars is a bit difficult, at least for me. Found this one, just to help getcha along. 

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Buffalo Pleasure Saddle


----------



## Rcatheron (May 21, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Check with someone like Schneider's to see what they can do for you. I expect you're going to be looking at more expensive saddles to get what you want. If Schneider's can't get you what you want, you might need to go custom.


Thanks, I've already tried every catalog known to man. I've even looked at treeless, which is not recommended for heavier riders. I don't mind paying for a higher-end saddle, because you normally get what you pay for!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rcatheron (May 21, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Whew, for some reason finding a 19inch seat with semi QH bars is a bit difficult, at least for me. Found this one, just to help getcha along.
> 
> Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Buffalo Pleasure Saddle


I wonder how I missed this one?! Thank you! I also think Circle Y will make one for him, but it's three times the price 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rcatheron (May 21, 2012)

Zeke said:


> Have you looked at synthetics? Abetta and wintec come in the large sizes, my riding school owns an 18 or 18 1/2, and I'm sure you could find something to work size wise. They're English saddles come with adjustable gullets, so they may have a similar adjustable system for western saddles?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did look at synthetics, and have a western Wintec for one of my horses. They only go up to 18", though, and they are so uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasAndi (Mar 3, 2012)

This is at a dealer here in Texas....not sure about the bars but you could call them:

19'' TRAIL SADDLE
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Rcatheron said:


> I wonder how I missed this one?! Thank you! I also think Circle Y will make one for him, but it's three times the price
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good luck in your search, I just went through all the sites I know but really didn't turn anything up. Hopefully other viewers here will be of more help.


----------



## Rcatheron (May 21, 2012)

TexasAndi said:


> This is at a dealer here in Texas....not sure about the bars but you could call them:
> 
> 19'' TRAIL SADDLE
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Texasandi, thanks for trying, but we just sold this exact saddle! It fit my hubby, but it had full QH bars and was wayyyy too big for the horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Rcatheron said:


> Thanks, I've already tried every catalog known to man. I've even looked at treeless, which is not recommended for heavier riders. I don't mind paying for a higher-end saddle, because you normally get what you pay for!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
If you call Schneider's and talk to them, or call Uncle Bob's Tack Shop, and talk to him, he works with the saddle makers and can get them made for you in the size/tree you need. Those sizes are never listed in the catalogues. If you don't mind paying for really good quality, call Dale Chavez and have him custom make one for your husband. I will never ride in any other maker's saddle now that I have my Chavez. But it won't be cheap. 

Uncle Bob's Tack Mobile Tack Store Phone: 515-991-6278.  I cannot say enough nice things about Bob Whitlatch and how helpful he is. He literally drove up to a horse show to deliver a slinky I needed and couldn't find elsewhere and he didn't charge me a dime over the normal price. LOVE Uncle Bob! Call him before Schneider's, he works with them at big horse shows so he's probably the best contact you can have for them & his own shop. 

Custom Western Show Tack, Saddles, Silver Halters and Awards - Dale Chavez Saddles Dale Chavez is a wonderful, nice gentleman. He also makes the most comfortable saddles I've ever ridden in and I wanted one for years. Now that I have it, they can bury it with me when I die, I love it so much.


----------



## TexasAndi (Mar 3, 2012)

Bummer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasAndi (Mar 3, 2012)

Teskeys usually has a lot of semi- and regular bar saddles.....and they usually have a decent selection of used saddles. Teskey's Saddle Shop: Saddles, Tack and Western Wear
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasAndi (Mar 3, 2012)

And they only have used up to 17 1/2" seats right now.....I should have looked before I posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rcatheron (May 21, 2012)

TexasAndi said:


> Teskeys usually has a lot of semi- and regular bar saddles.....and they usually have a decent selection of used saddles. Teskey's Saddle Shop: Saddles, Tack and Western Wear
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, I'll definitely call Uncle Bob! Thank you so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rcatheron (May 21, 2012)

TexasAndi said:


> And they only have used up to 17 1/2" seats right now.....I should have looked before I posted.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's okay, I appreciate your help anyway! I just sent an email to Circle Y, hopefully they'll be able to find something for us. Fingers and hooves crossed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Subbing! As I'm having the same issue!


----------



## Rcatheron (May 21, 2012)

Randella said:


> Subbing! As I'm having the same issue!



I just got an email back from Savvy Sport Saddlery about Bob Marshall saddles, saying they have quite a few heavier riders that are very happy with them. Not sure if I want to go the treeless route, that's a whole 'nuther can of worms for another thread.  Still waiting to hear back from Circle Y, I think that's our best option even though they only go up to 18 1/2".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The Buffalo Saddle are made in Kanpur India, read the review on them at horsetackreview.com I would not use one on my Horse

One of the problems with a 19" seat is the bars of the tree would be 23" long, not too many Horses can tolerate that length of a bar, its puts too much pressure on the last rib.

18" seats are a little more common (but stay away from the imports), look for one made on an A-Fork or Wade Frame, they allow more room in front near the pommel the way they is designed.


.


----------



## Rcatheron (May 21, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> The Buffalo Saddle are made in Kanpur India, read the review on them at horsetackreview.com I would not use one on my Horse
> 
> ...


Wow, what great information. I had no idea about that tree length! My hubby has got to lose weight, that's for sure. I try to stay away from anything made in India, and do my best to find USA-made only.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't want to pry (really I don't) but how tall is he and what does he weigh? A lot of folks think they need a larger saddle than they really do.


----------



## Rcatheron (May 21, 2012)

You aren't prying! He's 6',weighs 240 lbs, and has a big bum. He truly fits a 19" seat. I just sent an email to Horse Saddle Shop about Tuckers, they seem very knowledgeable about fitting, and Tucker makes an 18 1/2". I also asked them if they have a semi-QH tree with a Wade or A-Fork. Wishing ourselves good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Take him to a tack shop and have him sit on the saddles there, I am almost willing to bet money he doesn't need a 19" seat with that height and weight. 17 1/2 or 18 at the VERY outside, I'll almost bet money.

Not every saddle measures/fits the same. Tuckers run very small and a deep seat will fit one way and a flatter seat will fit another. My husband is about your hubby's size and he rides in a 17" roper very comfortably.


----------



## Rcatheron (May 21, 2012)

Did that, and he fits a 19". He sits on top of the cantle on anything smaller. We had one for him that was perfect, but too big for the horse. Tucker also makes several saddles with lower cantles longer seats, one of them is made for larger riders. I just can't remember which one, so I emailed them. Thanks, though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dnparker (Aug 30, 2012)

Search Here is a link to a page with 19 inch saddles & the Big Horn does come with semi-qh bars. Hope it helps. I had the same problem finding the right saddle for me & my horse.


----------



## Rcatheron (May 21, 2012)

dnparker said:


> Search Here is a link to a page with 19 inch saddles & the Big Horn does come with semi-qh bars. Hope it helps. I had the same problem finding the right saddle for me & my horse.


HALLELUJAH, that's it! Thank you a million times!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

